

The state of in-flight Internet - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/telecom/news/2009/03/in-flight-internet-really-uh-takes-off.ars

======
jamesgpearce
Should mention Kevin Rose's UStream broadcast from Virgin yesterday. Doesn't
seem to.

